# Silk Screen Printing Kit (Hobby)



## firemac2d (May 13, 2007)

Knowing full well that profesional start up kits start in the thousands I just wanted to pose this quiestion. As far as Hobby or art kits go. Is thier anything on the market other than SpeedBall brand? I can't seem to google up any other complete kits than Speedball ones. And if nobody can recommend any other hobby kits than Speedball which one would you get? Speedball has several different versions of their kits. Each one seems slightly different. The most complete one comes with a VHS tape...*LOL* seems awfully dated.


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

This is the kit I started with...

Screen Printing Starter Kit

I was very pleased with it. I've since upgraded to another press, but this kit was great for a beginner like myself. The best part about the purchase is the Instructional DVD that comes with it. I first purchased the DVD separately and if I decided to buy a kit, the DVD had a promo code on the back for a $50 discount on the starter kit.

Give this a look....


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

The speedball kits come with DVDs now, that's either a non-updated website. or someone goofed. I saw them at an art store the other day. 

Personally I would just get the one that has everything in it because at least it will give you a bit of everything to try, where as the less expensive ones don't give you as much stuff (and supplies) to mess around with.

Also, there are plenty of screenprinting kits less than thousands, like the above post. You just gotta do some digging to find them, but they exist.

Good luck!


----------

